# Aftermarket Intake Manifold - VW Beetles



## Gmann VW (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi everyone! I own a *2015 VW Beetle 1.8 TSI Gen3* and I am looking for an aftermarket intake manifold. I can't find anyone that makes them for the Beetle, specifically for this model, year and type. I find them for the 2.0 but nothing on the 1.8. And, I find stuff for the Gen2 but nothing for Gen3. Generation2 only has bolts on the top portion of the intake manifold but Generation3 has top and bottom bolts (10 total) and I just can't find anything or anyone that makes them. If you know of any sources, please let me know. Thank You!


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

Have you emailed Integrated Engineering about it? They have very nice intake manifold products for 1.8T but up to 2011 models for the beetle, maybe talking to them they can find you a solution


----------



## Gmann VW (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes, I talked to IE about a month ago and they currently aren't making anything for my 2015 1.8 Beetle. I've also talked to HPA and ECS Tuning and the same thing. My searches aren't coming up with anything either so I feel I may be at a loss, especially with them discontinuing production on the Beetle. Thank you, Meison!


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

You could always build one if you need to. Just get the proper flange with a fuel rail and injectors to get that gas flow in the ducts to avoid carbon buildup, and get it done in CNC, then get a welder to get the parts together

I had to build one from parts of an OEM mk3 golf intake, and no CNC, all by hand


----------



## Gmann VW (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks, Meison! I was actually wondering about some type of custom build and that seems to be my only option anyway at this point. Thanks again!


----------

